# Dooby singing.



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This was Dooby in full flow this morning. I've had to edit it down a little bit and cut it in two to get it uploaded. Hopefully you can make out some of the things that he's saying...oh yeah and me. LOL.




Second verse.....same as the first!! LOL!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww Dooby looks great singing his little heart out, you should be ashamed of yourself calling him a SHE all this time...LOL


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I've called him worse than that today, he's been a little devil. LOL!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> he's been a little devil. LOL!!!


Yup HE is a boy


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh..I'm just catching up with all these posts...that's some cute boy chatter!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Dooby is one seriously cute tiel!! I love it when he goes 'Dooby Dooby Dooooby!'. Hehe!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I love him whistling the tickle song.


----------

